# American Game Stags



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Here are some of my AG stags that hatched out in January. They come from quality stock and they are very healthy. I love all the colors. 

P.S. I would be willing to sell some if someone just really wanted them.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

They sure are pretty you just are not close enough, plus I need girls not boys. Little man has got himself a Delaware for a few weeks, he is happy as can be crowed yesterday and this morning. I haven't heard that for about 3 weeks. So I know he is happy with a new lady.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Lol, we was really unlucky and all of them came out roosters except one, and guess what, that one pullet was the only one to get caught by a hawk.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

MaransGuy said:


> Lol, we was really unlucky and all of them came out roosters except one, and guess what, that one pullet was the only one to get caught by a hawk.


That is not good at all. To bad it had not of taken off with a few roosters, then you wouldn't have to get rid of them. Oh well maybe your next batch will be all pullets.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The preds around here seem to favour hens as well. Little buggers. 
I had a hatch like that last year, to add insult to injury I had to cull the only hen.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice looking stags!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks BuckeyeChickens!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Just so all of you know, we have about half of these roosters for sale. They are bigger now and are just beautiful! $50 each. Thanks!


----------

